

Here's Why 200+ Record Labels Just Vanished From Spotify - petercooper
http://www.businessinsider.com/spotify-stholdings-pullout-2011-11

======
petercooper
_NPD Group conducted a study that suggested subscription streaming music
services like Rdio and Spotify are discouraging other forms of music buying._

I'm a long time Spotify subscriber exactly for this reason. I used to buy
several albums a month and now I buy nothing except very infrequent special
editions or things that aren't on Spotify. $16 a month beats $50+ a month ;-)

I'd always wondered how this could continue long term. I guess we might find
out soon..

